
Creating a functional single-chromosome yeast - jonbaer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0382-x
======
dekhn
this is using CRISPR for what it's meant for (scientifically, not
biologically).

All the breathless articles about curing diseases, and solving long-term hard
problems in genomics are wastes of space. Those things are going to take
decades and may not even play out successfully.

CRISPR as a tool for scientific discovery, on the other hand, is the real
deal.

